

BitCoin trading at all-time high - andrewljohnson
http://money.cnn.com/2013/03/06/technology/innovation/bitcoin/?source=cnn_bin

======
vyrotek
And apparently crashing now - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5336155>

